# ANyone familiar with Robert RAY/Wallace?



## speakman (Oct 19, 2004)

Looking at taking Kenpo sometime soon. Ive always been a fan opf what ive seen, and i like what people say about it. A guy recently came here to wear I live named Robert Wallace, but ive been told it was actually Robert Ray, and he had a school in Georgia. Anyone familiar with him? Real Deal ort not?


----------



## TwistofFat (Oct 19, 2004)

You may want to reach out to Mr. (Lee) Wedlake in Florida who worked with Mr. Ray and his team.  I understand his school old school outside of Atlanta is still active and doing well so you should be able to get the latest from them.

Glenn.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Oct 26, 2004)

the glenn that is related to jeff blay? and if so how's it going we have not spoken for some time.
later
jay arnold aka jaybacca72 artyon:


----------



## TwistofFat (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry Jay - different Glenn.


----------



## kevin kilroe (Nov 4, 2004)

If you want the lowdown contact Rich LePage at www.ak-karate.com. He bought the school that Robert Ray used to own.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Nov 5, 2004)

I would recomend verifying his rank...All of them????? :flame:


----------



## teej (Dec 16, 2004)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:
			
		

> I would recomend verifying his rank...All of them????? :flame:



Verify who's rank???

Teej


----------



## teej (Dec 20, 2004)

Dear Speakman,

I am not sure who "Atlanta-Kenpo" is or why he or she posted to verify Roberts rank. Especially as Atlanta-Kenpo claims to be a black belt in Robert Rays old Atlanta school. (i forwarded the reply to Mr. Wedlake)

Speakman, let me assure you that Robert Ray is one of the finest individuals and friends you could meet. He is a fine, upstanding black belt and instructor. He built one of the largest and finest schools outside of Atlanta that I have ever had the honor of visting. 

Robert has been a kenpo student of Lee Wedlake for years. Robert came to Mr. Wedlake already a ranked blk blt and started learning EP kenpo. For yrs, Robert traveled to S. FL. staying with Mr. Wedlake while taking lessons as well as traveling to FL for Kenpo seminars and Robert hosted Mr. Wedlake up to his Georgia school throughout the years to teach Kenpo in his school.

Speakman, take some lessons with Robert and see how you like his teaching style. I do not think you will be disappointed. For further questions, I suggest you contact Lee Wedlake Jr. (8th degree EP blk blt) directly. Check out lwkarate.com  Robert Ray is listed on Lee Wedlake's Black Belt tree.

Yours in Kenpo    Teej


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Dec 20, 2004)

My point to check out Roberts rank was to inform that he is not a EPAKK bb and only that.  I was promoted to my bb under Rober and now train under Professor Wedlake along with the rest of the Atlanta group.  You have mis judge my comments.

Once again let me say it to make it clear.  MY ONLY REASON FOR MAKING THE STATEMENT WAS TO INFORM THE PANLE THAT ROBERT IS A AMERICAN KARATE BB NOT A EPAKK BB....

HAVE A GREAT DAY AND SORRY ABOUT THE CONFUSION


----------



## teej (Dec 21, 2004)

One thing to add. Robert Ray DOES HAVE an IKKA (Kenpo) Black Belt certificate.

As pointed out by Atlanta-Kenpo, Mr. Ray is ranked in other systems.

 Mr. Ray started learning EP Kenpo from yellow belt on up. I give credit to anyone that starts to learn a new system. This is what Mr. Ray started doing years ago in EP Kenpo. He is qualified to teach Kenpo.

Teej


----------



## irish (Dec 24, 2004)

teej said:
			
		

> take some lessons with Robert and see how you like his teaching style.


This is good advice - I would also recommend reading Mr. Wedlakes' Kenpo Karate 101 - specifically the section about selecting a school - he presents a great basic list of what to look for and what to avoid.
I have applied this checklist several times (and not just for Kenpo schools) and feel it has payed off for me.
On a separate note - legitimacy of rank is important from a credibility standpoint, but I think that it's possible to over emphasize it's importance in a good teacher - as Mr. Wedlake writes, "A competent second degree might be a better teacher than the seventh degree down the street."


----------



## teej (Dec 29, 2004)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:
			
		

> My point to check out Roberts rank was to inform that he is not a EPAKK bb and only that.  I was promoted to my bb under Rober and now train under Professor Wedlake along with the rest of the Atlanta group.  You have mis judge my comments.
> 
> Once again let me say it to make it clear.  MY ONLY REASON FOR MAKING THE STATEMENT WAS TO INFORM THE PANLE THAT ROBERT IS A AMERICAN KARATE BB NOT A EPAKK BB....
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY AND SORRY ABOUT THE CONFUSION



To further clarify for the PANEL, not only does Robert Ray have an IKKA black belt certificate, Mr. Ray IS LISTED ON LEE WEDLAKE'S BLACK BELT TREE AS A 1ST DEGREE BLACK BELT "PROMOTED BY LEE WEDLAKE".

Teej


----------



## irish (Dec 30, 2004)

teej said:
			
		

> To further clarify for the PANEL, not only does Robert Ray have an IKKA black belt certificate, Mr. Ray IS LISTED ON LEE WEDLAKE'S BLACK BELT TREE AS A 1ST DEGREE BLACK BELT "PROMOTED BY LEE WEDLAKE".
> 
> Teej


I received my black belt from Robert's school when he still owned it.  My certificate says that he is a 6th degree black belt.  If Mr Wedlake only promoted him to a 1st degree, who promoted him afterwards?


----------



## teej (Dec 30, 2004)

Come on Irish, read the previous replies. You guys are from his school and now that he is not there, you are questioning his background on a public forum? I was always brought up that in Kenpo, we are all family. Black Belts should be a little more respectful of their instructors.

All of these questions should be directed to your current instructor and owner of Roberts previous school, Rich LePage. www.ak-karate.com  Or you can go to Roberts' EP Kenpo instructor, Lee Wedlake. www.lwkarate.com 

Atlanta-Kenpo already posted that Robert had black belt rank in another system. If someone is a 6th degree in another system of Karate, they are a 6th degree, period. If you ever visited Mr. Wedlakes' school for his classes or a seminar, he always honors the individuals rank regardless of what style the individual is ranked in. So Robert signed your certificate with his highest black belt rank. Mr. Ray started learning Kenpo as a beginner learning the material from white belt. Still he was a 6th degree blk blt and deserves the respect of a 6th degree. (if Mr. Wedlake honored and respected Robert Ray as a 6th degree blk blt, that is good enough for me. And for those of you studying with Mr. Wedlake, it should be good enough for you.)

I have been to several Kenpo seminars and weekend camps that Mr. Ray attended. Just like you kenpo guys training learning other arts, Mr. Ray, already a ranked blk blt, wanted to expand his knowledge. He was introduced to Kenpo and became hooked. He met Lee Wedlake Jr. and he started taking   Kenpo lesson with him. Throughout the year, Robert would travel to Kenpo seminars and camps. He would also take vacations to S. FL. where he would spend his vacation taking private lessons with Mr. Wedlake and attend the classes going on in Mr. Wedlake's Kenpo school. Mr. Ray also brought Mr. Wedlake to Atlanta to host Kenpo seminars in the Atlanta school for you guys. While Mr. Wedlake was there, Mr. Ray would have more private lessons with Mr. Wedlake.

I respect Robert Ray and consider him a good friend. He has taken the steps to learn Kenpo the proper way, from the bottom up. But more importantly, he  took the steps to bring proper kenpo instruction to you guys in his school. Through him and his efforts, some of you that are still there in the Atlanta group were introduced to Lee Wedlake and are furthering your study through him. Mr. LePage is furthering his kenpo study as well. All of this is because of Robert Ray taking the proper steps to learn Kenpo correctly. That is why Mr. Ray has an IKKA certificate and why he is listed on Mr. Wedlakes family tree as a promoted blk blt.

If anyone has any further questions regarding Mr. Ray, please go to Mr. LePage first for an answer. Ask Mr. Wedlake the next time he is in the Atlanta area. Mr. Ray sold his school and has been out of the Atlanta area for a while now. 

Mr. Ray owned the Atlanta area school as a 6th degree blk blt in another system of Karate. (if anyone has questions about that, again ask Mr. LaPage, Mr. Wedlake or Mr. Ray) Mr. Ray already a 6th degree blk blt got hooked on EP American Kenpo. He took steps to change his Karate schools previous curriculum to EP Kenpo curriculum and he brought Mr. Wedlake up to this school to further his Kenpo instruction and to MAKE SURE HIS STUDENTS WERE LEARNING KENPO CORRECTLY. Thank you Mr. Ray. There are others out there that should follow your lead.

So Mr. Ray signed certificates as a 6th degree. As the school owner, that was his choice. As part of Lee Wedlake's Kenpo lineage, your certificate will never be questioned. 

Teej


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Dec 30, 2004)

I do not know how it works if someone is promoted in one style then changes.  I would assume that your are a bb in Robert Ray Karate as your diploma states but your learned EPAKK.   If you recieved your bb from Robert Ray and your were taught EPAKK I assure you that you were taught very good quality EPAKK.  I have been told this from this higest level.

I know that Robert started in TKD,then ASK(American Sport Karate), then Tracy Kenpo/Chinease Kenpo (Under Ken McGuwire) then moved to the EPAKK under Mr Wedlake.  

I would assume that he was promoted through 6th by his various instructors over the years: TKD/Kim Brother's , ASK/Vernon Johnson + Keith Vatial, Tracy Kenpo/Ken McGuwire.


----------



## irish (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you for the information and clarification. If I have any more concerns or questions I will be sure to direct them to one of the sources that you list above.


----------



## wayback (Sep 28, 2021)

forgive me. I am nostalgic. 

Mr. Ray was my sensei in the late 80's early 90's. Idk why I'm remembering him now, but I am.
He was a good teacher. It was good to have been his student.


----------

